# It arrived :) iuhuu :D



## da1 (May 14, 2014)

It finally arrived. It does have a few scratches (was not expecting that) but overall, I'm happy 

PS: iuhuu )


----------



## Beastie (May 14, 2014)

Wow, that's really cool!

Out of curiosity, are you running Windows 7 Pro SP1 on that machine? That could explain why Beastie doesn't seem too pleased! P


----------



## da1 (May 14, 2014)

hahaha. That's the installation CD I used for some machines in the office


----------



## tzoi516 (May 14, 2014)

At least it's the Pro version, all of the other 50 versions aren't good (including Ultimate).


----------



## da1 (May 14, 2014)

Y'all do realize I didn't post those pics just to show off the lovely windows CD collection we have in the office, right?


----------



## Blueprint (May 15, 2014)

Where do you get that mug from? I want one too!  :e


----------



## da1 (May 15, 2014)

I got it from http://www.zazzle.de/ (they also have a UK version - not sure about Australia though).

PS: It seems they do -> http://www.zazzle.com.au/


----------



## _martin (Jun 1, 2014)

I too have a mug from zazzle. I love this one: http://www.zazzle.com/css_is_awesome_coffee_mug-168059938690696512 - absolutely describes CSS and me


----------



## protocelt (Jun 2, 2014)

da1 said:
			
		

> It finally arrived. It does have a few scratches (was not expecting that) but overall, I'm happy
> 
> PS: iuhuu )



That is very cool!


----------

